# Need help identifying model and year



## JPR7 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing this bike from a friend of a friend and trying to determine the specific model and year. We think it's P2 SL but every picture I find of that model has an aerobar as opposed to a traditional road bike handlebar with clip-ons (excuse the terminology, total noob).

Any help in identifying the specific model (and hopefully year) is greatly appreciated.

-joe


----------



## JPR7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Some additional information off the bike (apparently related to the Shimano Ultegra bottom bracket)
SM-BB 6700
BCI 1.37 x 24 ROAD
P0604146


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

2007 P2SL Ultegra


----------

